# Mosquito Causeway Cleanup 4/3



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Im looking for some help for a Mosquito Lake Causeway Clean Up!!!
I wanna hold it April 3rd which is the first Sat. befor the fishing gets good.
Im thinking of meeting on the northside about 10 am, and if n e one wants to meet at monte's resturant for some breakfast b 4 hand b cus Im going to eat first!!!!! LOL So please post if you can help. I have the city picking up the bags and the rest of the junk that we put on the side of the road.
So if n e one can help out with bags, Ill be bringing a box of rubber gloves for who ever would like some.... Thanks..


----------



## vulcancruiser95 (Jan 26, 2010)

Count me in. I am a baker and am also willing to bring donuts, would just need a number. Also count on my son, It is never to early to learn some responsibility. Too bad we cant get money for all the small propane tanks we will be picking up. Could make a fortune to donate back to the lake for stocking..


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Its time to dig in the rocks again,,,, just dont open up the closed worm containers.....PEEEEEEUUUWWWWWW


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

two years ago, ruminator yelled at me all afternoon, said i wasn't working fast enough........lol

i will try to be there again.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

three years ago, he had a bullwhip!!!!!! J/K Jim. LOL


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Oooohhhh, And Im working with JRV from OHFishing.com to get members from his website to come out to help.... Just thought it would be cool to get members from two ohio fishing sites to help clean up one of our water ways.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

If I dont have to work that weekend, My wife will be there. I will update around the first of the month.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

I was already planning a trip to the lake that day.I'll fish the morning and meet up with you all around 10/11...


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

mike that last clnup there was ice still on the n side and real foggy that day,hard to tell this yr....


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

how about a bit pf a later date???? ill be in florida chasing poons and all the other game fishies!!!!!! lol plus alot of poeple are really fishing hard around this time......just my 2 $.......would love to come and help!!!!!!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Sorry steel, thats the only Sat i have open all in april and may!!!


----------



## Ward603 (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm in as long as I don't forget!


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

snag said:


> mike that last clnup there was ice still on the n side and real foggy that day,hard to tell this yr....


I did get on the water (south side)if it was 2yrs since the last OGF clean up.Didn't go out to far. Ice was just morning skim but that fog was a litttttttle spooky..Not as spooky as reaching between those rocks picking up a paper and having a Mink pop out ..That Scared the .... out of me... LOL


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I might be able to make it again. As usual I'll be there before sunup and gone by noon. I hate to waste the whole morning by getting there late.
Here's a panoramic view of the north end three years ago while cleaning up.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

A few more pics.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

I might be able to make it!
P.S what time will we be meeting to clean up?


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

wanna try to meet everyone on the northside parking lot on causeway about 10 am.... ill be at monte's eating eggs about 8:45-9:00


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i'll be there for the steak and eggs that jims buying for sure


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

ill mark it on my calendar. will try to make it out too.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Get there early.
You can watch the ODNR guys remove the walleyes from the nets and milk them. It might be a little late for that as they are usually out there in March.
The nets are just on the south side of the causeway to the east of the underpass.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm going to try to be there.



> Oooohhhh, And Im working with JRV from OHFishing.com to get members from his website to come out to help.... Just thought it would be cool to get members from two ohio fishing sites to help clean up one of our water ways.


Anyone take you up on it? We can always use more help.

If anyone can't be there at ten, don't sweat it. 
Just come as soon as you can. Believe me when I say that we _love to see someone else show up anytime they can. _
If I remember correctly, we got done last time at like 2:30pm.

*So, the more the merrier!* 

Nice pic Bob. 
It looks like you caught me about to pick up that bag of trash and throw it down on Snag(Jerry)! -JK -  

But this year I'm upgrading for rapman from the bullwhip to a 19" cattle prod! 

It delivers a gentle 20,000 volt caress to keep one moving.  

Red, I did like this...



> If I dont have to work that weekend, My wife will be there.


You are welcome to come along too. :T 

Tom , your steak & eggs are on me.
But you'll have to remind me, I'm apt to forget. 

It will be nice to get together again and do this. !%

Whoever had those blue gloves, count me in for another pair! They worked well.
Who brought those "squeezee picker uppers" last time? 

They were the bomb! :C:C 
.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Ruminator said:


> Whoever had those blue gloves, count me in for another pair! They worked well.


i had the blue gloves, im going to see if i can get another dz donated.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

ezbite said:


> i had the blue gloves, im going to see if i can get another dz donated.


I'll second that..But i think they were more Dolphin AQUA in color ..Nothing better than picking up trash and talking trash bout the BIllS..They seem to relate to each other. Like OJ and a glove..Both have something to do with trash. They go hand in hand my friend.... 

Save yourself brother !!!!! Except the Dolphins in your life today and be saved. Its even to late to become a winner. LOL 

cya there buddy


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

I'll be donating the trash bags again this year. And I will also put a notice on my outside sign, to get extra help. YOU GUYS ARE AWESOME!!!! LINDA


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

I'll be there


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

_"If I dont have to work that weekend, My wife will be there." _

I didnt even realize thats what I wrote. Im glad she didnt catch it.

It should have said,

"If I dont have to work that weekend, My wife _and I_ will be there. LOL


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

just put this on my facebook page, maybe i can coax a few more helpers. 

hey tuna face, im not ignoring you, im just waiting to pounce!%


----------



## lnsfishing (May 17, 2008)

Wife and i will try to make it and if I can't get out of bed I'll send my wife to help redjada's wife.....hehe!!! We have a pick up truck if ya need someone to help transport bags.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

lnsfishing said:


> Wife and i will try to make it and if I can't get out of bed I'll send my wife to help redjada's wife.....hehe!!! We have a pick up truck if ya need someone to help transport bags.


we just set them on the side of the road and the city/park comes by and picks them up.

Thanks Linda for donating bags again this year!!!! Looking forward to seeing you there.... Who's all eating first????:!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

bump...................


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

i'll try to make it


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

I also posted this on GLW to get a few more people involved.

I'll see you there.


----------



## fishin 1st (Dec 23, 2009)

I will be there ! Told a few other people,that are willing to help out.


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

Can we have all the different lake clean-ups put on a stickys until after the date they are to take place. I think there would be more turning up for the events , if they were seen more. Just a thought. Thanks, Linda


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Just a reminder.....


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

just thought id pop this to the top, as of now im able to make it. as long as my work schedule doesnt change, ill be at montys about 8:45/9am eating eggs and homefrys


----------



## FlyGuy10 (Feb 23, 2010)

I will be there for sure, and more then likely will stick around after to do some fishing. When I was fishin over the weekend its kinda sad how everyone leaves there crap layin on shore, did mannage to find a nice floating rapala laying right on the walk way.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

I'll be there..plan on fishing the am. I'll catch up with everyone around 10ish.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Well were going to have a nice weather day for it!!!!!


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

I am going up to the north end refuge at first light for some photography.

Breakfast at Monte's at 8:00

Clean up 9:30

The weather looks GREAT


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Hey coot, me an Rumy are going to get to montes around 9.


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

steelheadBob said:


> Hey coot, me an Rumy are going to get to montes around 9.


I'll be there.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Just bumping to the top.
I still plan on fishing the early am. I'll meet up with ya at 10am


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

2 more days......


----------



## Landlocked (Feb 13, 2010)

Looks like I'll be able to make it. Is Monte's on the west side of the causeway? I have never been out to skeeter.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

montys is on the northwest side of the causeway(westside of the lake, northside of the road). jim im comming for me steak and eggs


----------



## rapala187 (Mar 28, 2010)

i'll be there since i cant seem to catch any fish this year might as well do something else constructive


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Sounds good Tom! I'm going with my Pecan Waffle with chocolate chips sprinkled across the top again.   

See you all there at 9:00 am. 


Now, where'd I put that cattle prod?


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I went to the Mosquito Causeway Cleanup today.
I picked up steelheadBob on the way and we got to Monty's at 9:00 to join others for breakfast before starting to cleanup.

Thanks for my breakfast Bob. 

It was great to have some OGF members show up who hadn't commited to in advance. Having as many people as possible to split up the work makes it easier on everyone.

A little after 10:00 we got started with the cleanup. 
We had a happy surprise in that there were about 7 teens from a couple local schools there to cleanup as well.

It was so much warmer than prior years, the steady wind helped alot until we went to the south side of the causeway. Nonstop high wind kept your trashbag closed as you tried to open it, and blew away your paper trash if you didn't get it all the way to the bottom of the bag. I like a little challenge to brighten a task.
It was great as usual to talk with everyone as we worked together.
Finished up for the day at 2:30 with a _much_ cleaner causeway!. 
And enjoying the local wildlife also added times of excitement to our day. Like when a garter snake slithered over Angie's shoe.  
I'm sure people heard her down at the south end dam! :C I'll bet she wished Capt. Muskie had brought a :Banane36: 

We all had a good time again, and it never seems like work. !%
I couldn't find my cattle prod, so I had to :Banane26: ... until John took it from me and went on a mad power trip! LOL 
He must have thought he was at work.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Glad I met some forum members today at the Causeway Clean Up. I can't wait to get fishing and add some input to help other members !


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey Jim, alright you got registered. !%


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

I want to say a big thank you for everyone who came out, members and the high school kids. everyone did a great job. We collected 94 heavy duty garbage bags (thanks to Linda for the bags)full of crap and that was only about 90% of the causeway done.... Thanks Jim for picking me up...
Had a blast at montes, thanks to Johns bass story...lmao And watching Angie run like hell from the snakes.... Heres a couple of photos.... the coolest one was getting the propane can in mid air!!!!!!

Thats Jims double prong cattle prod.









Rich, Angie with her glamour wave, John and Tom









Propane can in mid air....lmao









the high school kids who did a good job, i think us fishermen scared them alittle bit cus they stuck to themselves....LMAO









Gabage bags lined down the causeway...and Rich eyeballing the water....









Tom( who is EZBite everyone ) was busted checking the walleye report..... but we let it go due to he was on OGF!!!!!









And Rumy who was posing for Mr. Mosquito Lake.... Good form Jim


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Aw come on now Jim, tell the truth, that was you screaming from the snake

great seeing old friends and making new ones. I was pleasently suprised at the turn out. If you helped clean today, pm me and I'll make sure you get on Erie this year for some walleye fishing. The trip will be on me, just bring yourself


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

ezbite said:


> Aw come on now Jim, tell the truth, that was you screaming from the snake
> 
> great seeing old friends and making new ones. I was pleasently suprised at the turn out. If you helped clean today, pm me and I'll make sure you get on Erie this year for some walleye fishing. The trip will be on me, just bring yourself


Ill take you up on that!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

What a fantasic job!!! My kuddos to all of you that help with this. The causeway looks great. Hope your backs are not too sore today.
Happy Easter to you all. Enjoy your day. Thanks , Linda


----------



## Landlocked (Feb 13, 2010)

It was nice to meet some more members from OGF. We shared some good stories, laughs and plenty of hard work. Lots of kudos from the people fishing from the causeway. 
Glad to see you got registered Jigging Jim. A big welcome from me! It won't take you long to figure out some good spots in this area.

Tom it was nice to meet you. I'm with Steelheadbob on taking you up on a trip at the big lake.

A big THANKS to everyone for a job well done!!!


----------



## FlyGuy10 (Feb 23, 2010)

First time I ahve done a clean up with you guys and it was fun, even though I was with the pack of people. A guy named Jerry and I were workin the opposite direction, but we deff were making progress as a 2 man team. Great time, cant wait for the Ladue clean up.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Looks like everyone had fun. And defiantly whacked the trash. Sorry I missed it. I had some unexpected company come in on Friday while I was out fishing. Ended up cooking 20lb turkey yesterday for Easter dinner.
You all did a great job, 94 bags of trash Good work!


----------



## castingincortland (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi all, it was great to meet everyone and put a face with the screename. Thanks to the moderators that put it together. Next year mabey we can try to get some media exposure and help the cleanup get bigger and bigger


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Sorry I couldnt make it guys! But i was out their and man did u guys pcik up some garbage next year ill be their though thanks a lot for whoever helped!


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

WOW!! People have been stopping by all day and commenting about the causeway, and all the trash that was picked up. GREAT JOB!!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

That's a great offer ezbite - I'm in ! I'm willing to go back to the Causeway to pick up some more trash soon. If anyone else is interested, contact me. That junk wood I took goes to the Dump on Friday morning. I know it seemed odd, but I just had to get it out of there. I was thinking about the beautiful view and how that junk would take away from the moment. Yah, I'm a Romantic...... Can I have an "AAAAWWWW !!!"


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

FlyGuy10 said:


> First time I ahve done a clean up with you guys and it was fun, even though I was with the pack of people. A guy named Jerry and I were workin the opposite direction, but we deff were making progress as a 2 man team. Great time, cant wait for the Ladue clean up.


One of you guys talked to me about the bottled water. I was the guy with the light brown t-shirt and Mosquito Lake hat. I'm in for the Ladue Clean-up when that time comes.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Jigging Jim said:


> One of you guys talked to me about the bottled water. I was the guy with the light brown t-shirt and Mosquito Lake hat. I'm in for the Ladue Clean-up when that time comes.


Keep an eye out for it if it does happen in the Northeast or the lounge forums.
Thanks for helping out at mosquito.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

WOW..What a turn out!!! Been to one other clean up and only a hand full showed up. What a differance..Great group of Volunteers we had. Sorry I could not stay the whole time. Family obligations. Thanks for picking up my slack 

Speaking of volunteers hats off to the High school group that helped. I hope they get some kind of recognition for helping out. 

Seems a little odd, but for picking up someone else's trash I had a great time..Few good laughs also.

Nice to see some familiar faces and meet some new. Sorry to the ones i didn't meet. I should of introduced myself. I was the one in the white ogf hat/blond hair that needs cut 

Tom(ezbite) Thanks for the offer to go to the big show. Hard to believe you want to be trapped on a boat with a Dolphins fan. Wait a minite.....I better tell a few folks the day I go ..Just in case... Another THANK YOU for the Trolling rods..I fell bad for not giving you some cash for them. Hard for me to say this but your a Class Act (bills fan)..Gosh that hurt..


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

> And Rumy who was posing for Mr. Mosquito Lake.... Good form Jim


ROTFL! When did you take that Bob?!
I don't recall seeing you, I must've been ruminating pretty deeply about that dead walleye you took home so it wouldn't go to waste. Blech!  
You know that wasn't posed; you got my bad side. 

"double pronged cattle prod" - now thats funny right there! 

Thanks Linda for telling us about the compliments. 

Bill, I like your idea about media exposure.

It was my pleasure to meet everyone, and see old friends again. !%

.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ok, so far ive got......... 

steelheadbob
ruminator
mirrocraft mike
jiggingjim
landlocked

if you helped and want to go. pm me or post it here. give me some dates or about when you'd like to go and we'll see if we can work something out. doesnt have to be right now, we can go when its warmer out too and the fish move off geneva/ashtabula.


----------



## castingincortland (Apr 2, 2008)

EZ--I would love to go fishing with you also whenever you could find a seat for me. I am the big guy that cleaned with no gloves. I've only fished the west side of Erie in the fall wading at night so if you're going in the boat I would love to see what you do different out west as compared to how i fish for them over here ie. Ashtabula, Conneaut. Anytime works for me buddy.


----------



## Ramon (Aug 8, 2009)

I guess I should watch the forums a bit closer during the off (cold) season. I was running across the causeway the other day and saw all the piles of propane tanks. Made me sad that folks can't take them home and throw them away themselves. Oh well, will try to remember to keep an eye out next spring.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

FlyGuy10 said:


> First time I ahve done a clean up with you guys and it was fun, even though I was with the pack of people. A guy named Jerry and I were workin the opposite direction, but we deff were making progress as a 2 man team. Great time, cant wait for the Ladue clean up.


Hey FlyGuy10 ! A member named "Redjada" is trying to organize a LaDue Reservoir Clean-up now. Check the old Magadore Lake Clean-up thread for the latest information. We could use your friend Jerry's help too ! We are going to be hurting for help on this one !


----------

